# The Bird Egg House - July 2016



## mockingbird (Jul 29, 2016)

*The Bird Egg House!*​
Well another find from my trip in January  this had recently appeared at the time with one person finding it, an since then many have been but having seen it before things get moved is always best, but alas I am unsure if the name I have given suites the place now as unsure on the eggs or if they remain in the condition they are in.

Weirdly enough I thought I had posted this before but seems not, anyway I wasn't that keen on this place and was far more happy with what else I uncovered. The history on this is unknown but it seems to have been abandoned for ages, with minor vandalism at the time, good to see a house with some nice bits an bobs inside, that match/suit the house.

Anyway more from the backlog and with a big trip planned, an videos being made I need more room on my memory cards and desktop.

Lets hope you all enjoy what I show you next! 

On with the Mockingbird Moodiness!​













































































Cheers for looking everyone as always! plenty more to see soon!


----------



## krela (Jul 30, 2016)

Very cute. Odd that there's post addressed to you in there though...


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 30, 2016)

krela said:


> Very cute. Odd that there's post addressed to you in there though...



Its either addressed to me or Mickey Mouse I usually post it myself  Cheers dude


----------



## smiler (Jul 30, 2016)

Really well photographed, Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 30, 2016)

smiler said:


> Really well photographed, Thanks



Cheers smiler  appreciate the feedback on my photography!


----------



## Brewtal (Jul 30, 2016)

That's lovely mate! Cracking shots as always!


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 30, 2016)

Brewtal said:


> That's lovely mate! Cracking shots as always!



Thank you so much dude, was an odd place glad its going down well


----------



## Rubex (Jul 30, 2016)

The picture of the eggs is fantastic! Nice one Mockingbird


----------



## jsp77 (Jul 30, 2016)

you have captured this really well, i enjoyed it thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 30, 2016)

Nicely photographed.


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 3, 2016)

Rubex said:


> The picture of the eggs is fantastic! Nice one Mockingbird



Why thanks Rubex


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 3, 2016)

jsp77 said:


> you have captured this really well, i enjoyed it thanks



Glad some enjoy my reports aha  cheers jsp77


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 4, 2016)

Stevenage


----------



## Lavino (Aug 5, 2016)

Great set..


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 6, 2016)

Lavino said:


> Great set..



Thank you dude, sorry haven't got back to you phones knackered


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 10, 2016)

Absolutely stunning, thanks for sharing, can't get enough of your photography!


----------



## Kacy_M (Aug 10, 2016)

Really enjoyed this post, definitely one of my favourites so far.
Thanks for taking the time to share


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 10, 2016)

Kacy_M said:


> Really enjoyed this post, definitely one of my favourites so far.
> Thanks for taking the time to share



No problem at all, glad you liked it despite not posting many shots of it


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 10, 2016)

UrbanX said:


> Absolutely stunning, thanks for sharing, can't get enough of your photography!



Posted a fair few reports as of late dude, but been busy with trips in swanky hotels and enjoying freedom, an exploring 10 locations each day on minimal sleep  more to come and I'm glad my photography still keeps you captivated


----------



## shatners (Aug 11, 2016)

Smashing... very atmospheric


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 11, 2016)

shatners said:


> Smashing... very atmospheric



What I do best Shatners


----------



## andylen (Aug 12, 2016)

Went there a month or so ago. Dumper truck house or cottage I know it as. I didn't like it either. Very trashed downstairs not too bad up. Liked the dumpers.


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 12, 2016)

andylen said:


> Went there a month or so ago. Dumper truck house or cottage I know it as. I didn't like it either. Very trashed downstairs not too bad up. Liked the dumpers.



Nothing special since it was broadcasted, still worth a look and a tick off, upstairs is wonderful though


----------

